# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trazimo mamu, bebu i kucnog ljubimca! :-D

## TeddyBearz

Dakle, sve je u naslovu, tražimo nekoga za emisiju "Maja" (snimanje će biti u ponedjeljak 11.09. ujutro) tko bi došao u studio sa djetetom *i* kućnim ljubimcem i malo pričao o tome kako su se svi snašli. :D 

Tko se želi pohvaliti kikićem i ljubimcem na nacionalnoj televiziji, nek nam se javi! :D

----------


## Romina

Drage volje da mi je pas ošišan i da sam ja 15kg lakša  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma daaaaaaaj, kladim se da super izgledaš!  :Love:  A nisu tražili isključivo peseke sa frizurom, čupavo je "in".  :Grin:

----------


## Strippy

E da je moja curica malo starija (sutra će bit tek 3 tjedna) ja bih drage volje došla (bez obzira na 10kg viška) - imam 2 psa (u očekivanju trećeg), patuljastog kunića, 2 akvarija... i svi se super slažemo!   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> imam 2 psa (u očekivanju trećeg)


Strippy, ti si my type of person! :D (Vidi mi potpis.  :Grin: )

----------


## Romina

ja nemrem i zbog posla jel nam novi partneri dolaze u ponedjeljak a ja vodim taj program  :Sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Uh, baš šteta...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Hop! :D

----------


## Strippy

> Strippy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam 2 psa (u očekivanju trećeg)
> 
> 
> Strippy, ti si my type of person! :D (Vidi mi potpis. )


Thanks. Drago mi je da nas ima još.   :Wink:   Jeste uspjeli pronaći koga?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nismo...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strippy

A šajze   :Sad:   Bila bi to zanimljiva emisija... Mnogi misle da to dvoje nije spojivo (dijete i kućni ljubimci)...da ne pričam koliko sam se ja priča naslušala da je psu mjesto vani a ne u kući, pa ono "vidjet ćeš kad dobiješ dijete da buš se riješila pasa", itd...   :Rolling Eyes:   Neki jednostavno ne razumiju da su i oni članovi moje obitelji i što je najžalosnije - nisu usamljeni - bojim se da je takva "kolektivna svijest ovog naroda" (zato i ima toliko napuštenih ljubimaca...  :Crying or Very sad:  ) Uf, sad sam otišla predaleko...  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Skroz se slažem s tobom...  :Sad:

----------

